# Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?



## Ganx-Star (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,   |wavey:

Ihr könnt mir bestimmt nen guten Tipp geben.

Wie bereitet Ihr eure gefangenen Barsche am besten zu ? 
#c
Tipps zum ENTSCHUPPEN wären echt supi! 
( Das ist echt nicht einfach find ich )

Oder kennt Ihr eine bessere Art den Fisch vorzubereiten zum Braten !

i freu mich schon auf Antworten

Vielen Dank


----------



## Baitbuster (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Zitat von Ganx-Star


> Hallo,   |wavey:
> 
> Ihr könnt mir bestimmt nen guten Tipp geben.
> 
> ...




also ich machs auf 2 verschiedene arten die erste wäre der gute alte grill bei jutem wetter
du legst auf das rost eine schicht alufolie, dann naja am besten vorher nimmste den barsch aus schwanz und kopp ab und legst ihn dann auch die alufolie, Vorsicht das er nichtfestklebt!!!!

2. möglichkeit in der pfanne, das ist das einfachste, nen bisle öl oder brat fett in die pfanne den barsch nachdem das fett gescholzen ist beim öl wenn das öl heiß ist den barsch hineinlegen, wenn der fertich ist siehste dann später an seiner knusprig gut aussehenden farbe

beim essen immer schön auf gräten achten, da der barsch es doch nicht liebt freiwillig seine grätn abzugeben

MFG


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Guck #h


----------



## Baitbuster (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

naja so geht auch


----------



## Reisender (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Und immer eins Beachten !!!!

Lassssss die Burschen *nie Trocken werden* !!! Ansonsten hast du verloren, immer Feucht halten. Dann nehme ich immer einen Fleischklopfer und schruppe sie damit.....Also mit den Zacken vom Klopfer.......


----------



## ollidi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Du kannst Dir auch ein kleines Brett nehmen, ein oder zwei Kronkorken draufnageln und den Barsch damit schuppen. Funktioniert wirklich gut.


----------



## Ganx-Star (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und immer eins Beachten !!!!
> 
> Lassssss die Burschen *nie Trocken werden* !!! Ansonsten hast du verloren, immer Feucht halten. Dann nehme ich immer einen Fleischklopfer und schruppe sie damit.....Also mit den Zacken vom Klopfer.......



Das geht ?

Entfernst du die Schuppen noch am Wasser , ( Hast nen Fleischklopfer dabei ??? weil nach dem Schuppen sieht meist meine Küche aus wie Sau |supergri oder hast nen Tipp gegen herumfliegende Schuppen ?


----------



## ollidi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Wenn Du den Fisch in einer Tüte schuppst, fliegen Dir die Schuppen nicht durch die Küche. :m
Nimm dazu am Besten eine Gefriertüte. Die sind durchsichtig und Du kannst sehen, was Du schuppst. :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Moin,

ich schupp sie gar nicht - Stichwort . Filet !!!

da hast du keinen Ärger mit den Schuppen.

Geht wie bei den Dorschen.

Filet schneiden - aus der Jacke hauen und gut !!

Ansonsten : kleine Leiste ( Fichte, Kiefer etc.) 3 -4 Kronkorken aufgenagelt und immer von der Schwanzflosse zu den Kiemen.

Hoffe, du bist nun schlauer !

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Reisender (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



Ganx-Star schrieb:


> Das geht ?
> 
> Entfernst du die Schuppen noch am Wasser , ( Hast nen Fleischklopfer dabei ??? weil nach dem Schuppen sieht meist meine Küche aus wie Sau |supergri oder hast nen Tipp gegen herumfliegende Schuppen ?


 

Nein mache ich immer zu Hause im Spülbecken mit Wasser drin sauber......

Und am Wasser lege ich immer ein Nasses Tuch über die Burschen damit sie nicht Trocken werden. Wenn sie einmal Trocken sind...dann geht es nur noch mit Gewalt oder als File

Ich habe schon Tonnen geschuppt und was weiß ich noch ....daher bin es gewohnt. Ist alles eine Frage des WIE !!!! Mir machen son paar Schuppen an der wand nichts aus, die werden einfach wech gewischt.

ollidi hat schon recht !!! Brett und Kronkorken drauf Nageln.....für einmal geht das wunderbar.#h


----------



## Ganx-Star (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Ich hoffe schon......Stephan... .?!?!?!?!

Werd eure Tipps mal befolgen und ausprobieren. #6

Vielen Dank


----------



## Markus H (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Wir pudern in beim grillen den BArsch einfach so wie er ist mit dick Mehl ein, dann wird er mit Zwiebeln oder anderen Gewürzen gefüllt.
Das Mehl bildet mit der Haut ne richtig feste Kruste die man einfach aufklappen kann.:m


Gruss mArkus


----------



## Baitbuster (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



> Zitat von Markus H:
> Wir pudern in beim grillen den BArsch einfach so wie er ist mit dick Mehl ein, dann wird er mit Zwiebeln oder anderen Gewürzen gefüllt.
> Das Mehl bildet mit der Haut ne richtig feste Kruste die man einfach aufklappen kann.:m



das ist ja mal ne interessante möglichkeit solle ich gleich mal ausprobieren#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



Ganx-Star schrieb:


> Tipps zum ENTSCHUPPEN wären echt supi!
> ( Das ist echt nicht einfach find ich )



da hast du wohl war ....
ich sach nur *filetieren* !!! :m
mitn büschn Übung bleibt alles dran und keine Schuppenprobleme


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

mein Onkel erzählt mir immer: gabel in Kopf und gabel in schwanz und kräftig auseinanderziehen, bis knack zu hören ist, hab schon seit langem keinen großen barsch mehr gefangen, sonst würd ichs probieren.  kleinere( keine untermaßigen! ) räuchere ich, dann haut abheben kein problem


----------



## arno (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Moin!
Kurz in kochendes Wasser tauchen.
Danach gehen die Schuppen recht einfach ab!
Stand mal hier im Board und ich habs auch schon so gemacht.


----------



## Ganx-Star (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



arno schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kurz in kochendes Wasser tauchen.
> Danach gehen die Schuppen recht einfach ab!



Das werd i auch mal ausprobieren.

Aber mit dem Grillen und dick mit Mehl einreiben ist auch Interessant. Super sache bestimmt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



arno schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kurz in kochendes Wasser tauchen.
> Danach gehen die Schuppen recht einfach ab!
> Stand mal hier im Board und ich habs auch schon so gemacht.


 
ob das dem Fleisch so gut tut? #c

ich schuppe Barsche nie mehr ... Haut abziehen ist sooooooo einfach  #h


----------



## arno (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ob das dem Fleisch so gut tut? #c
> 
> ich schuppe Barsche nie mehr ... Haut abziehen ist sooooooo einfach  #h


Du sollst den Fisch ja auch nicht kochen!
Eben nur kurz in kochendes Wasser tauchen!
Außerdem, wer nur Filets macht, versäumt den Genuß einer knusprig gebratenen Barschhaut!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



arno schrieb:


> versäumt den Genuß einer knusprig gebratenen Barschhaut!


 
ok ... überzeugt #6


----------



## Blink* (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

habe gerade eben zwei schöne Barsche gegrillt. entschuppen ist bei dieser methode total unnötig.

20min auf den grill -> haut fällt so ab -> super lecker :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Glotz #h


----------



## Fuzzy 112 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Hallo !
Den Barsch vom Kopf bis zum Schwanzende ca.1 cm einschneiden und dann die Haut links und rechts vorsichtig nach aussen ziehen. Bleibt dann nur das Fleisch über. So macht der Koch auf DMAX es auch . Habe es selber probiert und geht gut.Wenn man sie versucht zu entschuppen geht es doch meistens in die Hose.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mein Onkel erzählt mir immer: gabel in Kopf und gabel in schwanz und kräftig auseinanderziehen, bis knack zu hören


 
Wäre auch mein Tip gewesen, das funktioniert tatsächlich, da sich durch das Strecken des Fisches die Schuppen von der Haut lösen!


----------



## duc996freak (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Hallo

@fuzzy 112: Den Barsch oben drauf einschneiden oder jeweils an den flanken einmal ??

mfg Markus


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Barsche entschuppen? Den Kampf mit den Kammschuppen habe ich hier schon beantwortet: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108879


----------



## Raapro (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Barsche muss man nicht schupen man kann die haut am stück abziehen!!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Na nur gut das dat in nem Trööt von 2007 endlich mal klar gestellt wird... Puhhhh


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Jup, ist mir schon aufgefallen....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Stefe (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

In Ungarn schuppen sie die Fische mit einem Kärcher. Viel Spaß. Stefe


----------



## Stefe (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

In Ungarn schuppen sie die Fische mit einem Kärcher. Hab ein Video gesehen. Viel Spaß. Stefe


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Wieso nur in Ungarn? Das geht in D auch. Besonders gut bei größeren Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## gopalfreak (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Ich bin zwar nicht sooo der Auwafan - aber der Tip ist echt nett zum Barsch filetieren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



gopalfreak schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht sooo der Auwafan - aber der Tip ist echt nett zum Barsch filetieren:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU



jo, das wollte ich auch posten...
klappt super!


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



skunze schrieb:


> jo, das wollte ich auch posten...
> klappt super!



aber sie sollten echt ganz frisch sein....


----------



## Grätenkalle (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*



gopalfreak schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht sooo der Auwafan - aber der Tip ist echt nett zum Barsch filetieren:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU



Klasse Tip #6


----------



## caali (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit einem Filitierbrett und einem runden Schupper gemacht.
Schwanz eingeklemmt, und los gehts...
Gruß


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

tatütata
wenn da nicht der Ferkelfahnder aufmerksam wird
Schwefi


----------



## DerSchlangen (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

So wird der Barsch schnell Kuechenfertig ;-)


----------



## arno (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Moin. 
Das Video ist gut.
Da kann man den barsch hinterher sogar wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Ich entschuppe die Barsche nie, auch in der Pfanne bekommt man die so hin das die haut sich einfach abziehen lässt, die Reste frisst dann die Mieze von meinem Nachbarn.


----------



## aal60 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie bekommt man Barsche am besten entschuppt ?*

Ich habe schon einige Barsche geschuppt ---- so hieß doch die Frage? 

Am Besten ein Brettchen wie eine Feilenbürste zuschneiden, 3 Kronenkorken aufschrauben und schon hat man sein Arbeitsgerät.

Erst mit der Kante in Richtung der Streifen einige Reihen Schuppen lösen, dann die Bauchseite entschuppen, danach von der Schwanzflosse zum Kopf die Seiten putzen.

Leider spritzen die Kammschuppen durch die Gegend. Deswegen im Keller oder noch besser draußen schuppen.
Wichtig danach ausnehmen!


----------

